

689 TED talks ranked by engagement (spreadsheet) - igrigorik
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AgsdFQlATsyYdFdyaTdUM2Y0RXg2LXVWVThpOS1GRlE&hl=en

======
CWuestefeld
Since this is in terms of "engagement", can anyone define just what that term
means?

Working hypothesis: it's the number of times the object is referenced on each
of the monitored social networks.

~~~
frossie
Yeah, which is kinda not a great metric - I'd be more interested in knowing
what percentage of people watched the whole thing.

------
frou_dh
Watching some TED talks is a long standing item on my todo list but I'm
overwhelmed by choice!

~~~
pgbovine
barry schwartz has a TED talk about the paradox of choice!!!

------
dpritchett
Since the Google Doc is slow at the moment, here is the source data behind a
PostRank blog post exploring the same theme:

[http://blog.postrank.com/2010/05/and-the-most-engaging-
ted-t...](http://blog.postrank.com/2010/05/and-the-most-engaging-ted-talk-is/)

HOWTO: 40 lines of Ruby to scrape the PostRank API and output a CSV file which
has since been uploaded to Google Docs.

------
rosshudgens
Thanks for this resource, whoever compiled this is a godsend. Extra plus for
wanting 0 benefit from it (besides maybe Hacker News karma?).

------
LiveTheDream
I got this on the top of the document:

 _Viewing in simple list mode due to high traffic to this document._

------
toisanji
What is most interesting to me is how unsophisticated myspace users are
compared to the other social sites.

------
rick_2047
I am just hooked to TED talks. I was pointed to it by a friend from Design
school. They indeed are inspiring. But the problem surely is they are not
properly categorized. Sure they have philosophical themes but it would be
better if they had a tagging system so we can have tags like robotics, brain
and evolution. That would really make my day.

~~~
dho
The talks are tagged: <http://www.ted.com/talks/tags>

